# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  Liquidazione TFR  a seguito fallimento

## SELVY1

salve
il 14 u.s. il mio credito per TFR, relativo alla società per cui lavoravo e che è stata dichiarata fallita il giguno scorso, è stato ammesso al passivo.
volevo sapere, in base alle vs esperienze, quanto tempo all'incirca intercorre prima che io possa materialmente ricevere il denaro.
so che prima bisogna provvedere alla 'monetizzazione' di eventuali bene e merci della società ma in genere in quanto me la posso cavare (nella migliore e peggiore delle ipotesi)?
grazie mille 
Marina

----------


## missturtle

Nella peggiore delle ipotesi possono passare 5 anni  :Frown: 
La Legge 398/87 garantisce in questi casi un parziale rimborso del T.f.r. da parte dell'Inps.  :Smile:  Prova a sentire la sede inps di competenza ed eventualmente fai richiesta.

----------


## f.p

> il mio credito per TFR, relativo alla società per cui lavoravo e che è stata dichiarata fallita il giguno scorso, è stato ammesso al passivo.

  Il credito per TFR dovresti recuperarlo direttamente dall'INPS (con attivazione del Fondo di Garanzia L. 297/82) che si sostituisce al datore insolvente e si surroga al dipendente nel credito di questo insinuato nello Stato passivo. 
E' necessario, tuttavia, che il curatore ne curi la richiesta!
In bocca al lupo!  :Wink:

----------


## missturtle

> Il credito per TFR dovresti recuperarlo direttamente dall'INPS (con attivazione del Fondo di Garanzia L. 297/82) che si sostituisce al datore insolvente e si surroga al dipendente nel credito di questo insinuato nello Stato passivo. 
> E' necessario, tuttavia, che il curatore ne curi la richiesta!
> In bocca al lupo!

   :Confused:  ecco io adesso da dove ho preso quei numeri?  :Confused:  meglio che stacchi per oggi  :Embarrassment:

----------


## SELVY1

> ecco io adesso da dove ho preso quei numeri?  meglio che stacchi per oggi

  credo ti riferissi al caso in cui il dipendente deve aspettare la monetizzazione dei beni aziendali quindi ci sta
tra l'altro leggevo che prima di accedere al fondo INPS il lavoratore deve dimostrare di aver compiuto ogni azione nei confronti della società prima di rivolgersi a loro...anche il mio avvocato dice che prima bisogna vendere i beni e se i soldi non bastano allora INPS
x questo volevo sapere x quanto i miei soldini resteranno mobilizzati  :Frown:  visto che so esserci un immobile da vendere ...sigh...

----------


## f.p

> prima di accedere al fondo INPS il lavoratore deve dimostrare di aver compiuto ogni azione nei confronti della società prima di rivolgersi a loro...anche il mio avvocato dice che prima bisogna vendere i beni

  Ciao Selvy, non sono proprio proprio daccordo con quello che ti ha detto l'avvocato. 
l'art. 2 L. 297/82, infatti, prevede la possibilità per il lavoratore (dipendente di un datore fallito) di presentare  la richiesta per l'attivazione del Fondo già dopo soli 15 gg. dalla data del decreto che dichiara esecutivo lo stato passivo ovvero  - nel caso ci siano state opposizioni allo stato passivo stesso - dalla data della sentenza che decide in merito alle opposizioni. 
Non c'è - con riferimento all'ipotesi del fallimento - la necessità di dover aspettare la "monetizzazione" delle attività facenti capo al fallimento, come invece accade laddove il lavoratore debba dimostrare l'infruttoso tentativo del recupero forzoso del proprio credito in danno del datore insolvente (esecuzione forzata; pignoramento pressi terzi). 
.. magari sentirei un'altro avvocato!!
Ciao e in bocca al lupo!!  :Smile:

----------


## hillary

Ti dir&#242; di pi&#249;, ora non ho sotto mano la normativa, ma nel caso in cui avessi anche delle buste paga in arretrato da riscuotere puoi lo stesso chiederle all'INPS che si sostituir&#224; al tuo posto nel fallimento (c'&#232; un importo ed un numero di buste max sulle ultime o 5 o 12, vado proprio a memoria.....ma se ti interessa anche questo faccio una ricerchina....)

----------


## fris

Si può richiedere al fondo di garanzia dell'inps il pagamento del tfr (per intero) e delle ultime 3 mensilità (ratei di 13.ma, 14.ma ferie, permessi, ecc. *esclusi*).
Si deve presentare una richiesta da parte del curatore fallimentare (di solito la compila il lavoratore o il consulente del lavoro per lui e il curatore la firma).
Entro 60 gg. dalla richiesta l'inps paga (e poi si sostituisce al lavoratore nella riscossione del credito).
Sul sito dell'inps possono essere scaricati tutti i pdf da compilare e ci sono anche le spiegazioni precise, ma (secondo me) la strada migliore da seguire è quella di consultare un bravo consulente del lavoro. Soprattutto se si è in tanti dipendenti nella stessa situazione, si può concordare con il consulente un buon prezzo a forfait.
In bocca al lupo!

----------


## sbircio

La mia situazione invece &#232; diversa, la societ&#224; per la quale lavoravo non &#232; fallita ma ha licenziato ben 12 persone rilasciando una cambiale, con scadenza 31 dicembre 2009, comprendente gli stipendi arretrati ed il tfr e volevo chiedervi nell'eventuale ipotesi che la cambiale non venga pagata e di coseguenza venga protestata potr&#242; ugualmente richiedere 3 mensilit&#224; e tfr all'inps o devo aspettare per forza di cose che si trovino i soldi pignorando o altro? Premetto che non avanzato nessuna denuncia per i soldi che avanzo, tutto &#232; avvenuto in maniera amichevole. 
Grazie mille.

----------


## mirkopascale

a proposito di tutto l'argomento...cercando su internet ho ritrovato le cose che avete detto voi tutti..soltanto nn mi è chiara una piccola cosa: nel caso il mio datore di lavoro dichiarasse il fallimento e io non riuscissi a licenziarmi, o lui non volesse licenziare me, come funzionerebbe la liquidazione del tfr???
rigiro la domanda: Visto che per liquidare il tfr c'è bisogno di una effettiva interruzione del rapporto di lavoro, in questo caso il licenziamento o le dimissioni, interverrebbe l'INPS per la liquidazione dello stesso nel caso il mio datore di lavoro dichiarasse bancarotta! ma per farlo cmq io avrei bisogno di averlo interrotto detto rapporto di lavoro!! GIUSTO?? eppure nel modello TFR/05 ( se non erro ) scaricabile dal sito INPS non si richiede di aggiungere agli allegati lettera di licenziamento o di dimissioni...
Ergo...devo aver interrotto o no il rapporto di lavoro all'atto della dichiarazione di fallimento del mio datore di lavoro??????
e ad ogni modo nel caso venissi licenziato per fallimento dell'attività come si comporterebbe l'INPS nei miei confronti per un eventuale assegno di disoccupazione???
Grazie anticipatamente.
Saluti a tutti!!!

----------


## f.p

> ..nel caso il mio datore di lavoro dichiarasse il fallimento e io non riuscissi a licenziarmi, o lui non volesse licenziare me, come funzionerebbe la liquidazione del tfr???
> ... come si comporterebbe l'INPS nei miei confronti per un eventuale assegno di disoccupazione???

  ciao  :Smile: 
Dunque, intanto in caso di dichiarazione di fallimento (e salvo casi particolari in cui sia dichiarato l'esercizio provvisorio) il curatore si preoccuperà di interrompere i rapporti di lavoro in corso: quindi verresti licenziato per cessazione dell'attività e ciò ti consentirebbe di avere i "requisiti" per la liquidazione del TFR mediante Fondo di Garanzia!!
e l'Inps, si comporterebbe bene con te ( :Big Grin: ) per l'eventuale disoccupazione, semprecchè tu abbia i requisiti per averla!!
(scusa la battuta scema.. è evidente che hai poco di cui sorridere!!)  :Embarrassment:

----------


## mirkopascale

> ciao 
> (scusa la battuta scema.. è evidente che hai poco di cui sorridere!!)

  Figurati non me ne ero neanche reso conto...grazie mille cmq, mi sento ad ogni modo più rilassato, dovrò trovare un altro lavoro, questo sì, ma quantomeno vedo salvo il mio tfr...grazie ancora!
Mirko

----------


## MONIC66

Buongiorno,
avrei bisogno di un po di chiarimenti.....qualcuno mi può aiutare?  :Confused: 
Lavoro come impiegata in una srl, inquadrata nel settore del commercio con n. 3 dipendenti.
La ditta da 3-4 anni non paga i contributi inps. 
Vorrei sapere se il mancato pagamento dell'inps incide negativamente sul calcolo della mia pensione o se ne viene comunque garantita l'integrità dall'inps.
La ditta inoltre dall'anno scorso è in gravi difficoltà economiche e probabilmente fra qualche mese fallirà.  :Frown: 
Se ho capito bene, dopo il fallimento, entro 15 giorni dalla data del decreto che dichiara esecutivo lo stato passivo, dovrò presentare richiesta allInps dellattivazione del fondo di garanzia.
Linps garantisce il fondo anche ad aziende con pochi dipendenti come la mia?? 
Quanto tempo può passare dal fallimento, allammissione al passivo?
Quanto tempo può passare prima che linps mi rimborsi il tfr? 
Vorrei inoltre sapere nel caso io mi licenziassi perchè trovo un'altro lavoro, e dopo il licenziamento la ditta fallisce e non mi paga il tfr, interviene sempre l'inps con il fondo garanzia (anche se non sono più dipendente di quella ditta), o mi troverei a dovermi tutelare da sola???
Grazie dell'aiuto.   :Embarrassment:

----------


## angelfly

mi sono licenziato nel maggio del 2010 in una ditta che era in liquidazione, il processo di concordato si e` concluso con l'omologa in data 26/09/2011, mi e` arrivata una lettera dal curatore fallimentare che e` stato nominato in quella data, in questa lettera vi era indicato limporto che mi spetta (tfr, tredicesima, ferie non fatte permessi e meta` dell'ultimo stipendio) posso richiedere l'intervento dell'inps e come?
ho cercato i moduli  per fare richiesta ma non li trovo potete darmi una mano?

----------


## Francesca70

Buonasera, la mia situazione è la seguente:
Avanzo un credito di lavoro dalla mia società in liquidazione di euro 50mila riconosciuto con sentenza dal giudice. La società vanta numerosi debiti nei confronti di altrettanti soggetti ed è ormai prossima al fallimento (anche se potranno volervi mesi). Il mio avvocato inoltrerà il precetto alla società intimandola a pagare, essendo in cassa circa 300mila euro tra cassa contante e crediti ritenuti pienamente esigibili nei confronti di altre due società in bonis che hanno partecipazioni nella società in liquidazione. Conosciamo anche la banca dove ha il conto la società debitrice e procederemo al pignoramento presso terzi. Chi potrebbe ostacolare questo recupero? Quanto al rischio revocatoria c'è da dire che il resto dei lavoratori, creditori privilegiati, al momento del fallimento recupereranno le somme del Tfr e delle tre mensilità tramite un fondo dell'Istituto previdenziale di pertinenza e dunque verranno soddisfatti, c'è comunque il rischio di revocatoria e chi potrebbe avanzarlo?
Altra domanda: da uno studio delle carte del liquidatore, a cui la società aveva presentato un concordato poi respinto perché ritenuto infondato, è emerso che con la società già posta in liquidazione l'ex commissario ha provveduto non solo a pagare la parcella dell'avvocato della società in liquidazione ma anche il notaio per una somma pari a circa 35mila euro. Mi chiedo: se il quantum presente nella cassa della società già in liquidazione non dovrebbe in teoria essere toccato per non ledere i diritti dei creditori, e il curatore dell'epoca ha provveduto anche a pagare il figlio considerato consulente, è possibile contestare, in caso mi oppongano revocatoria, queste azioni effettuate sul conto della società già in liquidazione? E questi pagamenti effettuati sarebbero da ritenere illegittimi? 
Grazie.

----------


## La saretta

Salve...anchio sono sta licenziata del dicembre 2016,tuttora nn ho ricevuto il mio Tfr ke mi aspetta....siamo andati in tribunale x far fallire la ditta e ci siamo riusciti abbiamo fatto la richiesta al inps x ricevere i soldi. La domanda al inps è stata fatta a ottobre 2017. Visto ke inps x legge dovrebbe pagare entro 60 90 giorni come mai nn ho ricevuto ancora niente....quali sono i tempi...bisogna fare il sollecito? Qualcuno x esperienza mi può dare qualche consiglio...grazie

----------

